# Roomette Questions



## Jill (Mar 21, 2009)

I'll be using Amtrak for the fourth time in April. I'm considering booking a roomette on my return trip from Flagstaff to Chicago aboard the Southwest Chief. A few questions:

1. Can I lock the door and leave valuables in the room?

2. I'm a bit claustrophobic and the rooms seem quite small. I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced problems.

3. Showers? Do you usually have to wait to use the shower?

4. What would be a proper tip?

5. If I book a coach seat, is it possible to upgrade at the station?

Thanks in advance,

Jill


----------



## JayPea (Mar 21, 2009)

1) Sleeper car doors are only able to be locked from the inside. However, it should be safe to leave your valuables in your room as long as they are not in plain sight. Car attendants know who belongs in what room and they keep good tabs on that for the most part. So that should be no problem.

2) Roomettes are small, but what I do is get up, wander around, go to the lounge, or, if the coach attendant is in a good mood and if the lounge is full, wander back to the coaches especially if I want to add to my collection of Amtrak trip video footage. 

3) I've never had to wait for a shower, but, then again, since I work graveyard, I'm used to being up all night. 2 or 3 AM works fine for me!!  But for most people who sleep normal hours, I don't know. I've heard late at night (11:00PM or so) or early morning (6AM or so) seems to have less traffic than other hours.

4) Depends on the service and the length. I go $10/night for good service. But others might have a different opinion.

5) You can do that, but of course availability of rooms might be a problem.

Have fun! I'm headed to Sacramento from Chicago tomorrow myself. Can't wait!!!


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 21, 2009)

Jill said:


> 5. If I book a coach seat, is it possible to upgrade at the station?


Jill - the only way to book from coach to sleeper at the lowest bucket is after you board the train. Trying to do so in the station won't be of any benefit if sleeper prices have already moved higher than the lowest bucket price. You have to ask the conductor, on the train, to upgrade at the low price.


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 21, 2009)

1) No. Carry or hide valuables when not in the room.

3) Avoid morning shower lines .

4) Up to $10. Size of sleeper should not affect top.


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2009)

JayPea said:


> 1) Sleeper car doors are only able to be locked from the inside. However, it should be safe to leave your valuables in your room as long as they are not in plain sight. Car attendants know who belongs in what room and they keep good tabs on that for the most part. So that should be no problem.
> 2) Roomettes are small, but what I do is get up, wander around, go to the lounge, or, if the coach attendant is in a good mood and if the lounge is full, wander back to the coaches especially if I want to add to my collection of Amtrak trip video footage.
> 
> 3) I've never had to wait for a shower, but, then again, since I work graveyard, I'm used to being up all night. 2 or 3 AM works fine for me!!  But for most people who sleep normal hours, I don't know. I've heard late at night (11:00PM or so) or early morning (6AM or so) seems to have less traffic than other hours.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm a bit claustrophobic myself, to the point that I don't often fly.

I find a Superliner roomette o.k. for one, a bit tight for two and I'm not big, 5'9", 165 lbs.. If two of you are travelling in a roomette, take the bottom bunk, it has a window and a bit more space.

The other option is a bedroom, quite a bit larger but often much more expensive.

One thing that helped me mentally deal with the size of the room was realizing that in the very, very rare case of a serious emergency with a stopped train, the window in the room can be removed to escape.

Gord


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> > 5. If I book a coach seat, is it possible to upgrade at the station?
> ...



OK, I'l bite: what does the term "bucket" mean in the Amtrak world.

Jill


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2009)

JayPea said:


> 1) Sleeper car doors are only able to be locked from the inside. However, it should be safe to leave your valuables in your room as long as they are not in plain sight. Car attendants know who belongs in what room and they keep good tabs on that for the most part. So that should be no problem.
> 2) Roomettes are small, but what I do is get up, wander around, go to the lounge, or, if the coach attendant is in a good mood and if the lounge is full, wander back to the coaches especially if I want to add to my collection of Amtrak trip video footage.
> 
> 3) I've never had to wait for a shower, but, then again, since I work graveyard, I'm used to being up all night. 2 or 3 AM works fine for me!!  But for most people who sleep normal hours, I don't know. I've heard late at night (11:00PM or so) or early morning (6AM or so) seems to have less traffic than other hours.
> ...



Thank you for all the information. Also, I apologize for the blank replies.

Jill


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2009)

Guest said:


> I'm a bit claustrophobic myself, to the point that I don't often fly. I find a Superliner roomette o.k. for one, a bit tight for two and I'm not big, 5'9", 165 lbs.. If two of you are travelling in a roomette, take the bottom bunk, it has a window and a bit more space.
> 
> The other option is a bedroom, quite a bit larger but often much more expensive.
> 
> ...


The two reasons I don't fly are: 1) I'm afraid and 2) the claustrophobia issue. I flew to San Diego from Cleveland in October 2008 and had to take a Valium to make it through the trip. I'm traveling alone, so it appears that it will be just right for me. I really enjoy my alone time, but I also love hanging around in the lounge and meeting new people. It seems like everyone has a story.

Jill


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 22, 2009)

Jill said:


> OK, I'l bite: what does the term "bucket" mean in the Amtrak world.
> Jill


Unlike airline tickets, whose prices fluctuate daily, Amtrak uses a rigid bucket system to price its tickets.

The first group of tickets, or sleeper accommodations, are sold for the lowest price. The second set is sold for a higher price, and so on. The price stays the same until that bucket is exhausted, then it ratches up to the next level.

The moral of this is to buy tickets early: they will generally not go down in price, and as long as you don't print your ticket, it's easy to get a full refund.

Exceptions:

1) If you upgrade to a sleeper on board the train, you pay the lowest bucket price. Unfortunately, on-board upgrades are not always possible.

2) If a person changes plans and gets a refund for a low-bucket sleeper, that roomette or bedroom is put up for sale again at the cheaper, low-bucket price.

I'm sure I've missed other exceptions.


----------



## sunchaser (Mar 22, 2009)

Jill said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit claustrophobic myself, to the point that I don't often fly. I find a Superliner roomette o.k. for one, a bit tight for two and I'm not big, 5'9", 165 lbs.. If two of you are travelling in a roomette, take the bottom bunk, it has a window and a bit more space.
> ...


Jill,

Have you looked at the 3-d tour of the Superliner on Amtrak's website? If not, here is the link-

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServe...90&ssid=142

This will give you a good idea of the size of the roomette. If you click on the roomette link, it will give you the size of the room.

This second link is a panorama-pretty cool

http://homepage.mac.com/wkaemena/FS/USA/Roomette/

Just remember, you are not stuck in the roomette, you can go to the Sightseer car, or the dining car.


----------



## cindylou (Mar 22, 2009)

Jill, I'm claustrophobic, too, and I did OK on our long distance trip this past January from Chicago to DC to Florida. You roomette is only about as wide as the seat, with big windows on one side and the wall/door on the opposite side. The only time I had a little trouble was the first night after the attendant put the beds down for sleeping. (I did take a very small dose of medication that night for anxiety, so you may want to take something with you just in case. I think half the battle is knowing you have something to use if you feel panicky.) I made my hubby sleep on the top bunk because I knew I would feel too closed in up there! But down below with the window, I did fine. We did leave our roomette door open alot so I didn't feel closed in. And as others have said, you can get up and wander around when ever you like. I found that the more time I spent in the roomette, the cozier it felt! Like my own private little nest!

You'll do fine. It's so relaxing just sitting there and watching the world go by! Enjoy your trip!

Cindy


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2009)

sunchaser said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...



I've looked at both...very cool. I think I"m going to go for the roomette, since the AGR points have been doubled.


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2009)

cindylou said:


> Jill, I'm claustrophobic, too, and I did OK on our long distance trip this past January from Chicago to DC to Florida. You roomette is only about as wide as the seat, with big windows on one side and the wall/door on the opposite side. The only time I had a little trouble was the first night after the attendant put the beds down for sleeping. (I did take a very small dose of medication that night for anxiety, so you may want to take something with you just in case. I think half the battle is knowing you have something to use if you feel panicky.) I made my hubby sleep on the top bunk because I knew I would feel too closed in up there! But down below with the window, I did fine. We did leave our roomette door open alot so I didn't feel closed in. And as others have said, you can get up and wander around when ever you like. I found that the more time I spent in the roomette, the cozier it felt! Like my own private little nest!
> You'll do fine. It's so relaxing just sitting there and watching the world go by! Enjoy your trip!
> 
> Cindy



Thanks for the tips. I'll be traveling alone, so I don't think I'm going to feel that boxed in. I live in a very small house alone, so I know what you mean about the "nest" feeling. I have one Valium left from my last airplane trip, so I think I'll take that with me. On my last three Amtrak trips I spent quite a bit of time in the lounge car with some alcohlic beverages...LOL. I agree totally with you about the relaxation of watching the world go by. If I never get on another airplane I'll be quite happy.

Jill


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'l bite: what does the term "bucket" mean in the Amtrak world.
> ...


Hmmm.... a lot to think about. Thanks


----------



## RRrich (Mar 22, 2009)

Jill said:


> Hmmm.... a lot to think about. Thanks


As one newby to another, I have found that many $$$ can be saved by buying Amtrak tickets early, but Rental Cars should be reserved closer to the actual time as there is no substitute for their discounts which seem to have a life of only a month or two.

My experience is that waiting for an Amtrak discount frequently puts you into a higher bucket so you lose more than you gain :huh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Jill said:


> 2. I'm a bit claustrophobic and the rooms seem quite small. I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced problems.3. Showers? Do you usually have to wait to use the shower?


I'm pretty claustrophobic. :blink: I don't have any problems with the roomette. I think because I have control ("power") over the door and know I can open it at any time I wish. That negates any feeling of being trapped. Writing that, I can add that I typically leave the door open during the day anyway. I can also write that, however, the tightly tucked bedding does give me pause because then I do start to get a feeling of being trapped within them when I go to bed. I have to make sure I completely untuck the bedding first, and take the risk of being tossed if the car hits a rough patch of track during the night.

I have never had to wait to take a shower. However, I am a morning person and simply wake up early naturally and take my morning shower while most others are still asleep.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

RRrich said:


> As one newby to another, I have found that many $$$ can be saved by buying Amtrak tickets early, but Rental Cars should be reserved closer to the actual time as there is no substitute for their discounts which seem to have a life of only a month or two.
> My experience is that waiting for an Amtrak discount frequently puts you into a higher bucket so you lose more than you gain :huh:


My experience with Hertz over the years is quite different.

Hertz seems to have something like Amtrak's bucket system. So, the earlier you reserve a car increases your chance of getting a "low bucket" rental rate. The few times I had to reserve a car for a last-minute, unplanned trip, I had to pay about *double* what I usually pay for the same size car ($171/wk vs. $375/wk  ).

Plus, if you book with Hertz at the same time you buy your Amtrak tickets online, you can get x'fered directly from Amtrak's website to Hertz's website, with a pre-applied 20% discount.


----------



## Xylo (Oct 20, 2009)

i wonder how alcohol/valium puts you at ease about your safety. shouldn't it be a cause for worry that you would not be a good state to move if at all something happens?

as for hertz, i gave up on them. they started playing nasty tricks. the last time, i booked a standard sized car, and i was given a hyundai elantra. they said that they had classified this grand car to be of standard size, and the mazda-6(that their website shows) in a higher class. they seem to rent out kias and hyundais only...so much for their renting of "ford and other fine cars". on the other hand, enterprise has been very good

now, for a question on upgrading on board... would i have to pay in cash, or are credit cards okay? with more than 20$ in my wallet, i just can't sleep peacefully.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Oct 20, 2009)

Xylo said:


> i wonder how alcohol/valium puts you at ease about your safety. shouldn't it be a cause for worry that you would not be a good state to move if at all something happens?
> as for hertz, i gave up on them. they started playing nasty tricks. the last time, i booked a standard sized car, and i was given a hyundai elantra. they said that they had classified this grand car to be of standard size, and the mazda-6(that their website shows) in a higher class. they seem to rent out kias and hyundais only...so much for their renting of "ford and other fine cars". on the other hand, enterprise has been very good
> 
> now, for a question on upgrading on board... would i have to pay in cash, or are credit cards okay? with more than 20$ in my wallet, i just can't sleep peacefully.


Credit card works fine, I did an onboard upgrade last August.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jill said:


> I'll be using Amtrak for the fourth time in April. I'm considering booking a roomette on my return trip from Flagstaff to Chicago aboard the Southwest Chief. A few questions:1. Can I lock the door and leave valuables in the room?
> 
> 2. I'm a bit claustrophobic and the rooms seem quite small. I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced problems.
> 
> ...


1. Only if you are on the inside. I accidently left my wallet in plain open sight when I went to the diner and came back and it and it's contents were still there after I ate. Don't try it though. Theft is not a common problem, from what I hear in sleepers. Someone suggested, pull the drapes when you are not in there.

2. I did not have a problem for 2 nights in a roomette. If you can, you might want to go with the bedroom.

3. I ate breakfast early then showered and did not have a problem.

4. I am a heavy tipper, 15-20% of what I consumed on the menu (based on menu prices) $10 per night for the sleeper, $1 per round in the lounge car. Not sure on RedCaps.

5. Possible, but would not chance it.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 22, 2009)

Guys and gals, Jill took her trip last April, so any further advice to her is useless. Someone else brought this topic back to the forefront with yet another question, and answers to that question are of course helpful to them. But any further responses to Jill will not help her.


----------

